# Pacesetter Vs Others



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Guys

Im been looking at headers next in line and was wondering...the pacesetters are cheaper than most. I think they are made from a carbon instead of stainless but other than that is there a performance differance or any other thing that gives them the lower price. Would any body recommend these? Or just wait and go with slp or kooks ect.


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Also will i be able to bolt on and go with the borla exhaust or will i need connectors with the brand of headers also.
Thanks


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

If i had a chance to do it all over i would go with Pacesetters.

Also they have two different kinds coated and non coated. Good luck.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

The pacesetter headers are cheaper cause their quality of steel is not as good as Kooks, SLP, SW, and most other manufacturers. They are nearly or are the bottom of the barrel when it comes to quality and price. If you're looking for a bargain then go for it but who knows how long they might last you. There are GTO owners who have them and like them but its up to you if thats what you want. I don't see why they wouldn't bolt up to that Borla, have an exhaust shop take a look at it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it depends on how long you think you're going to keep your car and what conditions they're going to be used in. i know of some that have had coated PS rust badly in two years. i'm not against saving a buck but i wouldn't get them


----------

